# High Altitude Ok?



## jfmantis (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going up to some relatives in the mountains for thanksgiving. They live at about 5,000 feet and I will be gone for three days. So I am wondering if high altitude has any bad affects on mantises. My mantis is an adult female california mantis. I know that I could leave her at home, but she is now my only mantis I will be constantly worried over the trip, so that is not a prefered option (unless high altitude would be more dangerous than leaving her at home). Also, she is old and eggbound, and will the bumpy right be OK? I Suppose mantises get bumpy "rides" on leaves when it is windy though.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Nah, she'll be fine. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2007)

For three days I would just feed her extra and she will be fine. I've left mine for a week before with just extra food. But if you really want to take her with you I guess you could.


----------

